# Butt scooting



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi buddy has been scooting his butt on the floor alot lately and my friend expressed his anal gland for me does it need it more then once ? ~Denise


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

The vet did it once for Peanut and I haven't done it since. Could he be itchy or could something be irritating him? After the groomer nicked Peanut's bum he scooted around for a week. I hope Buddy's alright


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite only scoots if she doesnt eat her veggies







(she's bad). lol

try adding gerber squash or a little bit of pumpkin.







do it for a week and see how it goes.







i only have to do it for 2 days. (i basically force feed her to eat the veggies)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should have the vet express them. Expressing them from the outside often does not fully empty them. He could also have impacted (infected) anal sacs.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What is this?







Do you have the vet express them and then they never need expressed again? Abbey does this a couple times a week but I just thought she needed cleaned up.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree.. your vet should do the anal sacs....
But... I just wanted to say how ADORABLE your signature is!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Jul 14 2005, 07:30 AM
> *What is this?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It depends on the dog. Some dogs never need their anal sacs expressed by the vet as they empty them on their own when they defecate. Other dogs need to have them expressed. If your dog is one who needs it done frequently, your vet can teach you how to do it so you can do it at home. Rule of thumb is if they aren't bothered, don't empty them. 

Scooting is a classic signs of anal glands that need to be emptied. If you dog does indeed just have "cling ons" then I wouldn't worry. If she's scooting for seemingly no reason, take her in and have her anal glands checked. If your dog does have an anal gland issue, it is best to take care of it sooner rather than later as the anal sacs can become infected and abscess, requiring anesthesia to treat.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to add in here that Frosty had done the butt scooting thing very often, and when I was taking her in to the groomers I asked her if they express the anal glands. She said they don't because if you begin, you have to continue. I later took Frosty to the vet to check her anal glands, and found out she was completely full and on the verge of infection. Lucky for me I didn't wait any longer. Frosty goes through periods of time where she has to have her glands expressed more often than others. When I notice the butt scoot with no other reasoning, I call the vet to get them to check and express if needed, there hasn't been a time that I took her in that she didn't need to be expressed. I do trust my vet, and don't feel that he would do this if unnecessary, so I just watch for the signs from Frosty.
Angie
Frosty, Dafney & Kitty's Mom


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone he does have cling ons when he butt shoots if it keeps up off to the vet we go







~Denise


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

alright now something happened when i wnt out buddys butt just below the hole is all brown and there is brown soft material all over the house it doesnt smell at all though what the heck is it? should i call the vet he seems perfectly fine if it was a anal glad explsition wouldnt it smell really bad?helpppppppp


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard that when the anal glands release (or what ever you call it) it smells really, really, really bad. Not sure what the brown stuff is.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I would say call your vet and explain what is going on over the phone then follow their advice.


----------

